# What will your order for 2007



## hoytexpress2004 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey all just wondering what you guys are ordering for 2007. I am ordering a hoyt 38 pro in riptide color. Pics would be great


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i plan to get some cedar shafts if i can scrounge up the money. i've got no rrows for my legacy.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

camo hoyt vetrix xl... ummm new cj sight when they come oout new dropaway
new quiver
probably try a super x
some arrows
some more slick tricks
..who knows :thumbs_up


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i have all ready gotten what i ordered a new Scepter 4 in colorado copper. it has the furious x system on it and it shoots very smoothly


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Might get new Doinkerz.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

My "wish list" is getting longer!


----------



## phantom3 (Jul 26, 2006)

How is the new furious x-system?


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Planning on getting a new Ripcord rest.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

i got the 07 illusion


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

phantom3 said:


> How is the new furious x-system?



its a very smooth and reliable cam. but i am still a little sceptical if this cam will be fast enough for the 3-D ranges this year i would love to shoot my S4 on the 3-d range. i have a 05 slayr that is shooting about 310 or so but that bow is heavy and wears you out fast just packing it around. But it shoots very good too. i guess i will just have to try some 3L-18 acc arrows out of my scepter with 50 grain points. and 60 pounds


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

well I have to set up my other bow! One word PRICY!!!!LOL!

2 BEITER CUSHION PLUNGER
CAVALIER FREE FLYTE™ "ELITE"
HOYT CRX CARBON LIMB or HOYT G3 CARBON FOAM LIMB
ANGEL TAB (TAB)
2 EASTON A/C/E 3/4" V-BAR SIDE RODS
EASTON A/C/E V-BAR EXENDER
3 EASTON A/C/E - SS STAINLESS VARI-WEIGHTS (CAP SCREW)
2 EASTON A/C/E - SS STAINLESS VARI-WEIGHTS (FLAT WEIGHT)
EASTON A/C/E VRS 24" STABILIZER
SHIBUYA FOLDING BOWSTAND
SHIBUYA ULTIMA RC CARBON

So nune of u people can complane!!!!!!!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

no archery stuff that is pricey for me....... Im trying to get a Wii!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

hunkerite said:


> no archery stuff that is pricey for me....... Im trying to get a Wii!


Already have one. I play it all the time...well of course after studying.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*07*

Some of this stuff I just got and some I just ordered and will be getting in a few weeks:

Mathews Conquest4(blue riser, black 60-70# limbs MiniMax cam 65% letoff)
Doinker Elite Carbon 18.5" stabilizer (Im going to get the 28.5" instead)(Blue)
Doinker I-Bar
2 Doinker 10" D2 Backbars(blue)
Easton Fatboy 500s(1.8 in duravanes; quad nocks; 80 grain points)
STS
and...maybe a new scope



BTW if anyone has a 28.5 or 30.5 inch blue doinker they want to sell pm me and send me some pics of it to my email address which is: [email protected]

Thanx,
Shane Gifford


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Arrow rest!


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*I ordered.........*

2007 Browning Mirage,Top Gun Phantom,Copper John Dead Nuts,Radial X-Weave Pro's & the Case


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Hoyt helix inferno
Hoyt M1 limbs 38 pound
arm guard + tab
Plunger/clicker/rest
ordered everything today :teeth: what a nice birthday present eh!


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

*07 setup*

Diamond Edge 40-50# 18-28in.
Goldtip Expedition hunter 5575
NAP Thunderhead 100 grain
Tru glo X-treme 5-pin w/ light
NAP 2000 Drop-Away
Bohning Lynx 6


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i never know what im going to order untill the day befor i order it


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Hoyt vulcan so far thats it I dont need anything else.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

60# Bowtech Commander in MO Bruch camo.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

im gonna order an equalizer


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Wc*

Going to put Winners Choice strings and cable son my bow this week and a G5 Meta Peep


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have one, I am so addicted to that thing! If you get one you HAVE to get the Zelda Twighlight Princess game for it, it's the best!!!  



hunkerite said:


> no archery stuff that is pricey for me....... Im trying to get a Wii!


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

am looking at getting the UltraElite in riptide :d cant wait to get it as i am shooting the hoyt ultra tec 2005 modle at the mo :darkbeer: but need a new sight scope arrow rest and arrows so will be well expencive i suspect lol :darkbeer:


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

XShot4062 said:


> I have one, I am so addicted to that thing! If you get one you HAVE to get the Zelda Twighlight Princess game for it, it's the best!!!



That is SOOOOO not fair!!!!!!!!!  :greenwithenvy: :hurt:


----------



## usmcsnipr09 (Jan 17, 2007)

Come on guys back on topic. If any of you guys are trying to sell a hoyt within two years old of any kind pm me with pics and i'll think about buying it.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I wont be ordering anything as of the time being I after I save my money for a while I might order me a Hoyt Vulcan


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Lots of stuff*

I am getting a Guardian and already ordered or have a Hoggernuat, Posten stabilizer, bow press, wrist sling and Crackerization...

For those of you who play video games...I dont know how you find time to do both... gaming and archery? If I am not playing with my little one I am shooting or hunting...or both:wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Probaly a






'07 RidgeLine 34:







or RidgeLine 32:







Time for me to start saving again after I bought my 'o6 Highlander 
If not the 34, then Ill get a Reflex/RedHead -those things are awesome


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm going to get some new x-10's and a new sure-loc supreme. Already got a new scope.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I ordered an STS yesterday. Other things on my list are:

Custom string and cables
G5 Meta peep
Montec practice broadheads
Bow press


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Forgot to add I am gonna get a STS system....... Don't really need it but it would be nice too have.............................


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Just ordered a CSS from meanv2


----------

